# Kennel names and registration



## Pointgold

Unless a kennel name is registered with the AKC, it can be used by anyone. It's not considered "good form", though. This is ust one of the reasons that the GRCA offers a kennel prefix listing. It is not "official" with the AKC, but is taken pretty seriously by fanciers. THere are many BYB's who give themselves a "kennel name" and either do not know, or do not care, that they are duplicating a well known name. There are also many variations of similar names that crop up - ie GoldRush, Gold Rush, Gold-Rush, Sunshine, Sun Shine, etc etc. 

There are also a lot of pet owner's who have used all or part of names that they simply saw in the pedigree without knowing the "protocol".


----------



## Tahnee GR

And very few kennel names are actually registered in the United States, due to the AKC requirements for a name to be registrable.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Ah, okay -- thanks. So Rosehill probably isn't a registered kennel name, then? 
When I tried to find Mr. B on K9data, it took me to the page where you have the option of adding a dog. It said to confirm that the dog is a Golden Retriever before adding, so I don't know what that means -- if Rosehill is registered or not.
I did check the Rosehill website though, too, and can't find any mention of a Mr B, anywhere, so I'm thinking that someone just decided (for whatever reason) to use the name.

I'm glad I didn't incorporate the name when I registered Riley! That wouldn't have been good!


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Do you have his AKC number? I think we'd be able to find it if he were from Rosehill and listed on K9Data....


----------



## K9-Design

I do have a question. Every time I get the AKC Gazette I read through all the minutes, I even read the suspension notices and the new registered kennel names granted. Boring stuff but I think it's interesting. Anyhow almost every issue it lists as an AKC registered kennel, some golden retriever kennel that I have NEVER EVER heard of. 
Now I have to admit -- I am VERY good at remembering kennel names and dog's registered names.
The requirements to have a kennel officially registered by AKC are sky high -- how are these kennels meeting the requirements and I've never heard of them?

Another side story -- there is an ILP golden on the west coast named OTCH Morninglo's ______. I can't remember the full name but he is clearly "Morninglo's....."
His parents are "unknown." Well I asked Glenda, who breeds under the Morninglo prefix, who the dog was? I mean, stuff happens, maybe the dog was returned and never registered, so they just ILP'd it, and the new owner didn't know to put in the parents names...who knows. Well Glenda had NO IDEA who this person was. So she tracked her down and called her and said "Where did you get one of my dogs?!?!?!?!"

Well turns out the dog was a rescue dog out of a shelter, and was actually, well, sorta kinda a golden retriever / chow looking mix, but it ILP'd as a golden. She named it "Morninglo" because they used to live on a street named that, or something like that. It wasn't until after she started competing that she realized that was a pretty well known kennel, and she was afraid Glenda would be mad. Novice A dog to OTCH -- WOW! No way! Glenda told her she thought it was great, best of luck with her dog, and if she ever wanted a performance puppy, please call


----------



## Pointgold

Hey, GoldRocks registered _their_ kennel name with the AKC - it's essentially about having a stud dog that has produced XXX number of litters in xxx amount of time (I can't remember off the top of my head) and sending in a check. Lord knows they far surpassed whatever number was required.
A registered kennel name, unfortunately, doesn't have a thing to do with quality.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

CarolinaCasey said:


> Do you have his AKC number? I think we'd be able to find it if he were from Rosehill and listed on K9Data....


Mr. B's number is SN65928104. Does that sound like the number you're looking for? (Like I said, I have no idea how this pedigree/registration stuff works. I've never given it a second thought.)
I checked K9Data and couldn't find anything. I found some of Riley's ancestors, from his maternal grandfather's line, but nothing on either one of his parents.
And I noticed, looking at Riley's pedigree certificate, that neither of Mr B's parents are 'Rosehill'... so I'm thinking that his owners _had_ to have "borrowed" the name and they're not affiliated with THE Rosehill at all.


----------



## Tahnee GR

These are the requirements to register a kennel name with the AKC. I always figured I would never be able to register my kennel name, because it has now been used as a proper name by at least one celebrity (Tahnee Welch):

http://www.akc.org/reg/kennelnames.cfm

PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING REQUIREMENTS CAREFULLY. ALL REQUIREMENTS MUST BE MET AT THE TIME OF APPLICATION FOR THE GRANTING OF A REGISTERED KENNEL NAME. APPLICATION INFORMATION WILL BE VERIFIED THROUGH REVIEW OF AKC RECORDS. 
•Have a documented background of involvement/participation in AKC events. You must complete the Event Participation Worksheet listing dogs by AKC name and registration number. 
•Be a breeder in good standing with the American Kennel Club with a record of breeding and registering purebred dogs in conformity with AKC registration rules and policies. 
•Meet one of the following breeding requirements: 
◦Bred at least 5 registered litters in the past 5 years;
◦Owned stud dogs that have produced at least 40 registered litters in the past 10 years.
◦A breeder, who has bred at least one AKC registered litter, may be granted a registered kennel name on a five-year provisional basis. The breeding requirements above must be met during the five-year period to be eligible to renew the registered kennel name.
•May not have an interest in a pet store or dog dealership.
THE FOLLOWING CONDITIONS GOVERN THE GRANTING OF A REGISTERED KENNELNAME: 
•A maximum of two Registered Kennel Name owners is allowed.
•The name may be a unique word created by the applicant.
•The name may contain a maximum of two words and a maximum of 15 total characters and spaces.
•The name may not have been used more than incidentally and rarely by other breeders in the naming of dogs in the past 10 years. This will be verified through the AKC registration records.
•Ineligible words would include, but are not limited to, conflict either phonetically or in spelling with: the name of a breed, AKC titles, names of cities, family names, corporations or trade names, names of famous and universally recognized persons, living or dead, or words commonly used in the naming of dogs.
•A kennel name may not contain any derogatory or discriminatory words.


----------



## Tahnee GR

LifeOfRiley said:


> ....And I noticed, looking at Riley's pedigree certificate, that neither of Mr B's parents are 'Rosehill'... so I'm thinking that his owners _had_ to have "borrowed" the name and they're not affiliated with THE Rosehill at all.


Actually, if his mother was purchased by Rosehill Kennels, her offspring would carry the Rosehill name even if she herself did not. So, it is at least possible. It would be interesting to try and figure that out.

AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker's OS CCA FDHF mother was Otay's Sunny Summer JH, for example.

Who are Mr B's parents?


----------



## LifeOfRiley

Wow. Looking at those requirements, I see what Laura meant about quality not really being an issue. 




Tahnee GR said:


> Actually, if his mother was purchased by Rosehill Kennels, her offspring would carry the Rosehill name even if she herself did not. So, it is at least possible. It would be interesting to try and figure that out.
> 
> AFC AFTCH Rosehill's Mr Speaker's OS CCA FDHF mother was Otay's Sunny Summer JH, for example.
> 
> Who are Mr B's parents?


His father is Sundance Banditt Lee and his mother is Sasha Golden Jewel.


----------



## sammydog

I looked up Riley's dad by the reg. no., its also spelled different (there is a space), my guess would be just a coincidence... 

AKC No.: SN65928104 
Name: Rose Hill's MR. "B"


----------



## Pointgold

And this did not used to be part of the requirements : Have a documented background of involvement/participation in AKC events. You must complete the Event Participation Worksheet listing dogs by AKC name and registration number.

Otherwise, GoldRocks request to register their name would never have been granted.


----------



## LifeOfRiley

sammydog said:


> I looked up Riley's dad by the reg. no., its also spelled different (there is a space), my guess would be just a coincidence...
> 
> AKC No.: SN65928104
> Name: Rose Hill's MR. "B"


Ah, okay -- thanks. I didn't know if that would make a difference IF the kennel name was registered.
I was pretty sure it had to be coincidence (or someone trying to cash in on the name) but it was enough, either way, to make me curious.


----------



## Popebendgoldens

Tahnee GR said:


> •Ineligible words would include, but are not limited to, conflict either phonetically or in spelling with: the name of a breed, AKC titles, names of cities, family names, corporations or trade names, names of famous and universally recognized persons, living or dead, or words commonly used in the naming of dogs.


This reason is why my mom doesn't have a registered kennel name. Her kennel is Cummings Goldens. While the name isn't registerable, she does want any puppy she sells to have the name of Cummings somewhere in the name.


----------



## YippieKya

"Cummings Cowboy YippieKya" 
4/1/2002 - 10/24/2011

.... love of our lives.... 
RIP sweet boy....


----------

